# No Username Changes



## Matrix (Dec 3, 2019)

Changing user names of established members can cause a lot of confusion, every time I see a changed username, I have to go through this process:

- Who is this?
- Oh, it's ...

I find it very annoying, and many members may feel the same way.

Moreover, if an old username was used in many old posts, it won't be changed accordingly. 

So, no username changes from now on.


----------

